# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Personhood

## Airicist

Personhood on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "The EU Is Trying to Decide Whether to Grant Robots"

by Rachel Withers
April 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

New proposal grants robots 'Personhood'

Published on May 3, 2018




> Should Roberts be given rights? Kim Horcher and Xander Jeanneret break it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> “In 2015, an A.I.-powered Twitter bot did something a little out there — avant-garde, one might say. It tweeted, "I seriously want to kill people," and mentioned a fashion event in Amsterdam. Dutch police questioned the owner of the bot over the death threat, claiming he was legally responsible for its actions, because it was in his name and composed tweets based on his own Twitter account.
> 
> It’s not clear whether tweeting "I seriously want to kill people" at a fashion event actually constitutes a crime — or even a crime against fashion — in the Netherlands. But assume for a second that it did. Who would be responsible? The owner? The creator? The user it was impersonating?"

----------


## Airicist

Should AI have civil rights?

Published on Jun 3, 2018




> Should AI (or 'bots') have their speech protected? Kim Horcher and John Iadarola break down why it's unreasonable for AI to be protected by the First Amendment. Let us know if you think BOTS should have their speech protected (not their overlord)!

----------

